# Accurip, Partnerip DTG epson 1390 printing issue please help.



## pptwhite (Sep 1, 2015)

I have the epson 1390 dtg. 

it came with a software Partnerrip/accutrip. 

the 1st time I installed it it worked. I had to do a system restore. 

I reinstalled windows. Now I can't get the software to work. 

I even purchased a brand new computer to see if that was the problem. 

It keeps giving me a key lock message error. 

Please help.


----------

